# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  مسالة تامين المامومين على دعاء الامام في خطبة الجمعة

## ابوهشام صوان

السلام عليكم
كثر الكلام بين طلبة العلم و اكثر المصلين على مسالة تامين المامومين على دعاء الامام في نهاية خطبة الجمعة فما هو القول الصحيح في هذه المسالة

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

> السلام عليكم
> كثر الكلام بين طلبة العلم و اكثر المصلين على مسالة تامين المامومين على دعاء الامام في نهاية خطبة الجمعة فما هو القول الصحيح في هذه المسالة


تقصد رفع اليدين بالدعاء مع الأمام, فقد ذكر ذلك الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله وأنه لابأس بذلك وأنه اذا كان يصلي خلف أمام جمعة فأنه يرفع يديه خلفه, لأن الأصل في الدعاء رفع اليدين والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو علي الراحلة

الحمد لله 
رفع اليدين غير مشروع في خطبة الجمعة ولا في خطبة العيد لا للإمام ولا للمأمومين ، وإنما المشروع الإنصات للخطيب والتأمين على دعائه بينه وبين نفسه من دون رفع صوت ، وأما رفع اليدين فلا يشرع ، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن يرفع يديه في خطبة الجمعة ولا في خطبة الأعياد ، ولما رأى بعض الصحابة بعض الأمراء يرفع يديه في خطبة الجمعة أنكر عليه ذلك ، وقال : ما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يرفعهما ، نعم إذا كان يستغيث في خطبة الجمعة للاستسقاء ، فإنه يرفع يديه حال الاستغاثة - أي طلب نزول المطر - لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يرفع يديه في هذه الحالة ، فإذا استسقى في خطبة الجمعة أو في خطبة العيد فإنه يشرع له أن يرفع يديه تأسياً بالنبي 

مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة لسماحة الشيخ العلامة عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز (12/339)

----------


## ابوهشام صوان

> تقصد رفع اليدين بالدعاء مع الأمام, فقد ذكر ذلك الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله وأنه لابأس بذلك وأنه اذا كان يصلي خلف أمام جمعة فأنه يرفع يديه خلفه, لأن الأصل في الدعاء رفع اليدين والله أعلم.


انا لا اقصد رفع اليدين و انما اقصد التامين اللفظي و الامام يدعو 
ارجو ان تحيلنا على المصدر الذي جاء فيه كلام الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله لانني سمعت مرة الامام الالباني يقول في هذه المسالة : لا تامنوا و لا ترفعوا و يقصد و لا تامنوا خلف الامام قولا و لا ترفعوا ايديكم

----------


## أم هانئ

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

فتوى للشيخ ابن باز - رحمه الله تعالى - :

حكم رفع اليدين في الدعاء أثناء خطبة الجمعة ما حكم رفع اليدين للمأمومين للتأمين على دعاء الإمام في خطبة  الجمعة، وما حكم رفع الصوت بقول آمين؟[1]


 لا يُشرع رفع اليدين في خطبة الجمعة لا للإمام ولا للمأمومين؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم لم يفعل ذلك ولا خلفاؤه الراشدون، لكن لو استسقى في خطبة الجمعة شُرِعَ  له وللمأمومين رفع اليدين؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، لما استسقى في خطبة  الجمعة رفع يديه ورفع الناس أيديهم، وقد قال الله سبحانه: *  لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ*[2].
 أما التأمين من المأمومين على دعاء الإمام في الخطبة فلا أعلم به بأساً بدون رفع  صوت، وبالله التوفيق.
         [1]         نشر في كتاب فتاوى إسلامية من جمع محمد المسند، ج1          ص427.

         [2]         سورة الأحزاب، الآية 21.


http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/4695



وهذه فتوى للشيخ العثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى - :
** * ** *س322: هل التأمين عند دعاء الإمام بعد الخطبة في صلاة الجمعة من البدع؟*
*الجواب:  ليس هذا من البدع، التأمين على دعاء الخطيب في الخطبة إذا أخذ يدعو  للمسلمين فإنه يستحب التأمين على دعائه، لكن لا يكون بصوت جماعي وصوت  مرتفع، وإنما كل واحد يؤمِّن بمفرده، وبصوت منخفض، حيث لا يكون هناك تشويش،  أو أصوات مرتفعة، وإنما كل يؤمِّن على دعاء الخطيب سرّاً ومنفرداً عن  الآخرين.*


http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/book...le_18007.shtml

----------


## ابوهشام صوان

> *س322: هل التأمين عند دعاء الإمام بعد الخطبة في صلاة الجمعة من البدع؟*
> *الجواب: ليس هذا من البدع، التأمين على دعاء الخطيب في الخطبة إذا أخذ يدعو للمسلمين فإنه يستحب التأمين على دعائه، لكن لا يكون بصوت جماعي وصوت مرتفع، وإنما كل واحد يؤمِّن بمفرده، وبصوت منخفض، حيث لا يكون هناك تشويش، أو أصوات مرتفعة،*


بارك الله فيك هذا الذي ابحث عنه لكن ما دليل الشيخ في هذا

----------


## الروض الأنف

إذا ثبتَ دعاءُ النبيِّ صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم في خطبةِ الجمعةِ - وهو كذلك - وثبتَ أنّ النبيَّ صلى اللهُ عليه وسلمَ دعا في خطبةِ الجمعةِ للاستسقاءِ - كما في البخاري - ورفع الناسُ أيديهم يدعون معه ، فما المانعُ من تأمينِهم كذلك في الدعاء لغير الاستسقاء في خطبة الجمعةِ ، هذا أولًا .
وثانيًا : هل أنكرَ أحدٌ من العلماءِ المتقدّمين الدعاءَ في خطبةِ الجمعةِ أو التأمينَ عليها ؟

دمتَ بودٍّ

----------

